# ADA Substrate Availability



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Why is this stuff so hard to find? Specifically Aquasoil Amazonia 

Only a couple retailers sell it online to the US, and retailers near me never heard of the stuff and can't/won't get it.

We don't even get the advantage of having healthy competition between stores/products because there is nothing like it that is consistently for sale.

I don't want this thread to be one big complaint, just maybe a little insight into why the product is so scarce.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My thoughts (based on a conversation with someone who knows retail):

It has to do with import (shipping) costs. Retailers want/need (I assume) to offer it at a competitive price to other substrates. What ends up happening is they end up offering it for sale at maybe a dollar more than it cost them to get it (per bag). So, when you take into accoutn overhead, time, etc... the retailers actually lose money selling it. If they were to sell it at a profit, the cost would be so high that only very few would actually purchase it. 

That's my take anyway...


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

@davemonkey
Interesting,that would suggest that the other substrates available on the market are made local? 

I wonder if these brands are all locally sourced?
CaribSea, Fluval, Red Sea, Seachem

I have sent some emails requesting more information, I'll share if I get a response.


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Even if they are not local companies they may have a local HQ. Which is something I don't believe ADA has.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Manufacturers won't give me information about their "source" for substrates. It is guarded like a trade secret.


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

ADA products are only made in asia, that's why they are so rare here in north america. But anywhere they're sold the prices are high. Even in Europe where the products are more available, the prices are still through the roof. It all comes down to the costs of shipping and distributing.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

LFS I go to has a ton of it. you could probably buy it online but it'll be a little pricey. the store is "neptune aquatics"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

The price is really not all that high when you compare it substrates like ecco complete. For the difference you are getting a quality substrate that actually has nutrients in it that are available to the plants. It also looks nice.


----------

